
Top rules to make life easier - rishipithadiya
https://medium.com/@rishipithadiya/top-rules-to-make-life-easier-19608ed38f0d
======
AnimalMuppet
In my view, most of the rules here range from "meh" to horrible. This reads
like some teen's "deep" thoughts when said teen doesn't have enough life
experience to have any business giving advice.

